# Eggs, raw or cooked?



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello

I am finding conflicting info about this. Should I give milo raw or cooked egg? What about the shell? So far, he is shaping up to have an "iron" tummy and not easily upset by new food.

Thanks

P/s he is a 13 week old puppy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you doing a raw diet for him? He can eat the egg raw with the shell-just crack it open for him. I've given mine cooked scrambled eggs and raw eggs for treats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If cooked, no shells is my understanding, unless they are crushed.

Here is a link to a piece generally about benefits and possible risks of eggs. Despite the nutritional benefits of eggs and my abundant supply of them my dogs don't eat eggs because two of them showed sensitivities to them on NutriScan.

The Incredible, Edible Egg: Nutritional or Deadly for Pets? | petMD


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Are you doing a raw diet for him? He can eat the egg raw with the shell-just crack it open for him. I've given mine cooked scrambled eggs and raw eggs for treats.


He is on raw and kibble diet. He also eat cooked but only fish.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Unless you have a snood, and a dog with a very clean shaven face, cooked. You have no idea how difficult dried raw egg is to brush out...


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I usually cook the eggs, but that's because Piper won't eat them raw. 

Jasper loves when I bake and need egg whites, because that means he can have the raw yolk with no competition


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A cooked egg is included in my non-poodle's home-cooked struvite diet. I boil for 6 minutes, whisk with an immersion blender, then mix with the rest of the ingredients. Thankfully eggs didn't show up on her Nutri Scan results--far too many other food categories did!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I gave him raw egg today in his food bowl. Cracked it open a tiny bit. He attacked it with much gusto, then I crack it open and he looked confused! Lol. He wasn't sure at first, took a bit of cajoling aka eating from my hands. Then he ate the egg but not crazy over it. I might try a boiled egg next time.

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I scramble them with butter and a little rusked bread or toast - that way one egg each is the perfect meal size for my tiny dogs.


----------

